# Youtube läd teils sehr langsam



## ILastSamuraiI (11. Februar 2012)

*Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum. Sonst bitte verschieben.

Ich hatte bei Youtube immer mittelmäßige Downloadraten. Bei 6k DSL konnte ich mir 480p Videos ohne Probleme anschauen und 720p ging mit einem kleinen bisschen warten auch meistens sehr gut. Jetzt bin ich gestern zur Telekom gewechselt und habe jetzt 16k Internet. Komischerweise reagiert Youtube plötzlich sehr komisch. Zum Teil kann ich 1080p Videos ohne Probleme schauen, zum Teil macht 480p schon Probleme.

Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich es beheben? Und warum wird nie die ganze Leitung dafür genutzt? Er läd eigentlich maximal mit 500kbits...


----------



## Eisdieler (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen, dass Youtube bei mir in den letzten Tagen bzw. ca. 1,5 - 2 Wochen auch teilweise eher langsam arbeitet. Meine Freundin hat sowas auch schon erzählt, dass es bei ihr zu Hause in letzter Zeit genauso aussieht. Ist aber auch nicht durchgehend, dieses Problem.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Mhm komischer Weise ging es jetzt gerade auch ohne Probleme. 720p flüssig und ein Download von fast 2mbits. Kann das so extrem an der Tageszeit liegen?


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2012)

Das Problem hab ich teilweise auch, liegt an der Telekom!


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Hab das PRoblem ebenfalls in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Und meine 100er Leitung von Kabel BW wird da wohl kaum der Limitierende Faktor sein. Ich musste ebenfalls feststellen das teilweise 720p oder 1080p schneller läd als 360p bzw 480p, allees in allem seltsam


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Ja das ist wirklich komisch. Es folgt vor allem keinerlei Regeln. Manchmal ist 1080 schneller als alles andere...
Vorallem geht oft lange garnichts. Dann plötzlich gehen downloadraten hoch und alles läuft wie es soll... ich hoffe die Telekom macht da bald was.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2012)

Ich auch, aber früher war es noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Naja aber dagegen machen kann man eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2012)

Das liegt ganz allein bei der Telekom, aber du könntest denen ja schreiben, dass sie endlich YouTube ans laufen kriegen sollen!


----------



## slayerms (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

hab das gleiche problem und ich hoffe wenn das denn stimmt das die telekom das wieder hinkriegt is ja ätzend so-.-


----------



## mister_x_1979 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

die telekom drosselt die geschwindigkeit künstlich bei youtube ! nimm nen proxy (z.b. hot spot shield - ami server) und es läd normal so gut wie ohne ruckler ! und kleiner nebeneffekt es laufen videos die gesperrt sind !


----------



## fennen (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Youtube läd teils sehr langsam*

Zieht euch Firefox drauf und installiert dieses Addon hinzu.
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/telekom-youtube-turbo/

Und tadaa vollspeed bei Videos...
Das Addon gibts schon ne ganze Weile...


----------

